# Swing-Frames und Statusleiste



## gast (17. Jul 2006)

Hallo!
Kann man eigentlich mit irgendeiner "setText()"-Methode die Statusbar eines JFrames nutzen?
Danke für eure Antworten
Stefan


----------



## The_S (17. Jul 2006)

jframe.setTitle("Blup");


----------



## Gast (17. Jul 2006)

Danke - wäre nur prima wenn es - wie in Browsern - möglich wäre die Statusleiste, nicht die Titelleiste für Textaktualisierungen zu nutzen. Eigentlich gibt es aber keine Statusleiste in JFrames, also ist die Frage auch hinfällig...
Muss man sich wohl selber basteln mit Layoutmanagern.
Trotzdem danke!


----------



## Brainiac (17. Jul 2006)

StatusBar != Titel

StatusBar meint normal unten eine Zeile im Fenster wo man Text oder eben StatusMeldungne (daher der Name) ausgeben kann. Btw. wüßte ich auch gerne.


----------



## Gast (17. Jul 2006)

Eben - ich nehme jetzt einfach ein Label, ganz unten, mit einer Trennlinie. Das ändere ich dann halt immer.


----------



## The_S (17. Jul 2006)

Aso, falsch gelsen. Sry   .


```
getContentPane().setLayout(new BorderLayout());
getContentPane().add(new JLabel("Statusmeldung"), BorderLayout.SOUTH);
```

Hätt ich jetzt ma so spontan gesagt.


----------

